# Part/Assisted DIY/Assisted Grass Livery - Watford/Rickmansworth



## FlyingCircus (28 March 2014)

Posting in here mainly for traffic - regional boards don't seem to garner many replies.

I'm soon to be moving to Watford and am interested in finding livery in the local area. I'm looking mainly for somewhere that I am able to go down once a day, as I will not have time to go down in the morning to turn out etc.

Names of places would be awesome, but rough prices even more awesome.

Thanks guys


----------



## Follysmum (28 March 2014)

Not sure if here any good for you.  I bought a horse from here over 20 years ago. 

http://www.pinnerwood.com/


----------



## FlyingCircus (28 March 2014)

Thanks i'll take a look


----------



## mega spoilt ponies (28 March 2014)

Patchetts EC


----------



## FlyingCircus (28 March 2014)

Patchetts is a littttllee (a lot) out of my price range from what I've heard, haha. I'm not looking for amazing facilities, just decent ones at reasonable prices 

Does anyone know anything about Chorleywood Livery and it's prices? Am going to email the owner but may aswell ask here too


----------



## Fuzzypuff (28 March 2014)

Try Blackbirds & Model Farm, they have a Facebook page. Very reasonable prices, great care and amazing hacking. They are in Aldenham. It is the other side of Watford though.

Also Potten Farm: http://www.pottenfarm.com/


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 March 2014)

Stanmore Riding School, £35 per week DIY, straw is £3.50, hay is £6, small bales. Outdoor school, very friendly, tearoom. I live in Watford, work in Bushey, it's my second nearest yard (pm me for more details if you like). They do services eg turn out or you can probably get someone to turn out for you in return for a catch in etc. 

I know most of the nearby yards. Watford itself doesn't have yards, but literally just outside is High Herts on the way to Hemel, Smug Oak is in Bricket Wood, as is Little Munden (full livery only) 

I really should do a massive Word doc and save it. If Criso sees this, she'll add stuff she knows lots, too. Message either of us.


----------



## FlyingCircus (28 March 2014)

Thankyou guys! 

I'll look into all the ones mentioned. 
Trying to see if it's viable to buy horsey after I move there, as prices seem quite different to here (Derbyshire) so needing to put in extra research :')


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 March 2014)

Do you not currently own?


----------



## FlyingCircus (28 March 2014)

To add to this, if I don't find it's possible for me to buy whilst i'm in the area (it's much more expensive as obviously a lot closer to London than Derbyshire, aha), then what do you guys think of Bucks Meadow Riding School? I know it's quite local but don't know anything about it. Would consider having lessons regularly just to keep riding if I couldn't find a loan or something


----------



## FlyingCircus (28 March 2014)

cinnamontoast said:



			Do you not currently own?
		
Click to expand...

I loan at the moment, not own unfortunately. 
Just working out my options at the minute. I'd love to own but if now isn't the right time then so be it, aha.


----------



## FlyingCircus (5 April 2014)

Don't suppose anyone wants to rent the council land in Harefield and let me graze mine there haha (I know nothing about land management so me managing it would be disaster waiting to happen xD )


----------



## Paige&Sal (11 May 2015)

Are you still looking and for how many horses


----------



## Paige&Sal (11 May 2015)

Dw just read 2014 &#128514;


----------

